# Jumpy Scary Movies



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Not strictly-speaking a horror movie, it's sci-fi -- but, as I recall, the original 'Species' (1995) had a number of jump-type scenes for the audience.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

How about any of the recent zombie movies like Resident Evil, 30 Days of Night, Dawn of Dead, etc?


----------



## lzrdsgal (Aug 9, 2009)

Arachnophobia always does it for me LOL You could hand a big old spider in the tree and at the right moment drop it on one of the lovely teenagers  That would be fun  You could throw little rubber spiders on the girls and you could drag spiders across the ground and you could hang threads from the branches so if there is a breeze it will get on them and they will think it is spider webs.... oh yeah, it could be a lot of fun


----------



## aero4ever (Oct 19, 2009)

As someone who doesn't jump in movies (it drives my sister crazy) it is a little more difficult to come up with some, but my number one choice would be *The Descent*. Would also think *Feast, Black Christmas, Cabin Fever, Cursed, Dog Soldiers, The Hitcher (remake), Silent Hill, Nightmare on Elm Street * would be good too


----------



## SmartisSexy (Oct 14, 2009)

I prefer foreign film in all genres. I am going to go with Ju-on or Let The Right One In. American film, Wolf Creek, The Descent, Exorcist III, and Evil Dead. There is one movie that is so screwed up from start to finish or should I say finish to start that you will jump and remember it as the goriest thing you will ever see and that is Irreversible. Hats off to Vincent Cassel and Monica Bellucci in that one.


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

Parnormal activity


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Alot of these aren't my taste, but they DO have alot of jump scares. Alot of 'em have nudity, and excessive gore. I know its teenagers, but still, just so you know! 

Nightmare on Elm Street (Remake)
The Unborn (2009) (Alot of loud noises, and mirror jumps)
The Eye (2008) (Grotesque images with loud noises)
Shutter (2008) (Noise, and starting images)
Friday the 13th (Remake) (Not heavy on the Jump Scares)
Mirrors (2007) (LOTS of mirror scares, and loud noise jumps, and startling images)
My Bloody Valentine 3-D (2009) (Excellent Jump-scares)
Hope this helps


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

The Thing (1982) always had some scenes that made me jump.


----------



## lokislair (Jul 13, 2009)

Fear of the dark is realy good! It doesn't sound to scary but it is. Here's a link to the trailer http://www.imdb.com/video/wab/vi2725708313/


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

"Shutter" - make sure you get the original Thai version though. The remake wasn't as good.


----------



## ShannoninPa (Oct 19, 2009)

carrie 
amityville horror
poltergiest
evil dead
paranormal activity 
the omen
the ring
pet cemetary

i can't remember how many make you jump out of your seat, but they are still good.


----------



## Zombie Sean (Oct 1, 2010)

Halloween, of course!


----------

